# Camping In The Backyard



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

I wish I had found this site earlier. I didn't realize how much there is to owning a tt. I'm now concerned that my tv is not going to be enough to pull our 05 OB 28 Rss. We pick it up next friday. Hopefully we get it home. I guess we will be camping in the driveway until we find a new tv that will be sufficient. Right now we have a 01 Dodge ram 1500. I love this sight and hope to join a rally some day. You all seem so nice. Just have to find one locally. Not much chance of that in RI


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome.

There are northeast rallies but you will still need to come west. There are people that tow the 28s with a 1/2 ton - me included. Much will depend on your specific setup - engine, gears, etc.

Enjoy and post often

Jared


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

Not Yet said:


> Welcome.
> 
> There are northeast rallies but you will still need to come west. There are people that tow the 28s with a 1/2 ton - me included. Much will depend on your specific setup - engine, gears, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks, The Ram is a 5.2l V8 with 3.55 ratio. The dealer is installing a tranny cooler and the works for the hitch.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Looking at the engine and gear spec you will be straining to pull the 28rss. Flat land will be fine but you won't win any races. As for bigger hills you may want to go around.

What TV are you thinking about as a replacement for your current Ram??


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> What TV are you thinking about as a replacement for your current Ram??
> [snapback]77798[/snapback]​


I sure it would be a Cummins RAM









Bill sunny


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> Welcome.
> 
> There are northeast rallies but you will still need to come west. There are people that tow the 28s with a 1/2 ton - me included. Much will depend on your specific setup - engine, gears, etc.
> 
> ...


you Titan guys, that thing is almost a 2500...


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

matty1 said:


> Not Yet said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome.
> ...


Thinking about Ford F250 or the Mega Cab Ram


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

matty1 said:


> Not Yet said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome.
> ...


Yeah! Ain't it cool!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

damar92, there is at least one other Outbacker from RI, that I know is attending the Spring Rally in Marshalls Creek, PA, as well as one or two from the greater Boston metro area. I live in Western CT, and then there is a few from NH.

You just have to be comfortable with how far you want to go for a weekend. My wife and I usually try to stay within 4 hours for a weekend, but will drive farther if it is a long weekend. Going to Niagra Falls this summer for another rally, for 3 nights. Sooner or later we are going to get one (a rally that is) in New England for all of us Yank's.

Congrats on the new trailer, and good luck.

Tim


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> damar92, there is at least one other Outbacker from RI, that I know is attending the Spring Rally in Marshalls Creek, PA, as well as one or two from the greater Boston metro area. I live in Western CT, and then there is a few from NH.
> 
> You just have to be comfortable with how far you want to go for a weekend. My wife and I usually try to stay within 4 hours for a weekend, but will drive farther if it is a long weekend. Going to Niagra Falls this summer for another rally, for 3 nights. Sooner or later we are going to get one (a rally that is) in New England for all of us Yank's.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Tim, 
Just curious, but are you a firefighter? 
Darryl


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Darryl,

If you don't already have one, you might think about a tranny temp gauge also. I think the weakest link in your set up is the transmission and that would allow you to keep a close eye on it.

Welcome Aboard!

-Matt


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info Matt, I will look into that. Is it something I could do, or leave it to the pros?

Darryl


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Darryl, have you considered the Niagra Falls raly? You would not even get the longest distance award. Besides we need more people so 'Thor' has bragging rights over the other rally on the west coast. OK, not only Thor









John


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey John,

I haven't looked yet, I will go read the threads now, I'm not sure the tv could handle a trip like that yet. But I'm definitely interested. Thanks I'll go look.
Darryl


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

damar92 said:


> Thanks for the info Matt, I will look into that.Â Is it something I could do, or leave it to the pros?
> 
> Â Darryl
> [snapback]77830[/snapback]​


*Re: Tranny Temp Gauge*

Depends how handy you are, I'm going to have one installed by my mechanic this Spring. I think he said around $120 total.

I know some of our members have done it themselves, though.

-Matt


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I purchased my trans temp gauge and Pod (mounts on the pillar) at Jegs. The temp gauge came with the wiring harness and the sending unit. I installed the gauge and pillar pod and had a mechanic install the sending unit (I work at a GM dealership). The temp sending unit can be install in a couple of places. You can have it installed in the trans fluid cooler line (use the line going OUT of the transmission) or like I did, I had the sending unit installed at a test port to measure the internal temp (it is a very simple remove the test port plug and screw in the sending unit). If you had a factory gauge the internal temp is the one that it would give you. After a year of towing a 27RSDS with my Suburban, I haven't had any problems with it but on one trip into PA we did pull a long hill fully loaded and the trans temp got up into the 240-250 range, so this year before we start pulling again I am going to install another, larger trans cooler in line with the factory one.

Gary


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Welcome Darryl

Did I see RI. Its about time someone else joined from RI good luck with the new trailer. You should be able to tow it locally but I wouldn't venture to far. If you bought it at Arlington don't sign until after you check it very well.If its a 28rss it has been on their lot for a while. That model was discontinued almost a year ago. It should be easy to check for leak issues they like to leave the slides open all the time.

Good Luck 
John


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Welcome Darryl
> 
> Did I see RI. Its about time someone else joined from RI good luck with the new trailer. You should be able to tow it locally but I wouldn't venture to far. If you bought it at Arlington don't sign until after you check it very well.If its a 28rss it has been on their lot for a while. That model was discontinued almost a year ago. It should be easy to check for leak issues they like to leave the slides open all the time.
> 
> ...


Hi John,

Thanks for the information, we did go to Arlington so I will make sure we check it well. We kind of thought it had been there for a while but they gave us a good deal and they are doing some work on the tv. Anything else I should know? Where did you purchase yours? Any good local camping you could recommend? We are in Portsmouth. We have Melville but I wouldn't call that a campground.
It's nice to find someone local.
Darryl


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Arlington has a great service dept and they will go thru it. I check their site a lot and my guess by stock number that trailer came in about 400 units ago but don't hold me to it. You can see the build date on the tag on the drivers side. I'm glad you got a good deal becuase generally they are high. I bought my first Outback from them and two other rv's but my current Outback came from LakeShoreRV in MI. The best Campground I can suggest is Normandy Farms In Foxboro MA. We hardly ever camp in RI. Most of them have not changed since I was a kid and are getting run down.

John


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks John,

We were really kind of clueless, but my father-in-law highly recommended them, he has bought all his trailers there except for this last one. He just purchased a 40 some foot Bluebird. Way out of my league, but whatever makes you happy, if you want to spend 500k on a glorified bus go right ahead. 
we traded in a 1961 Corsair 17', it is going to be a big change to get the OB. I can't wait.
I looked into Normandy Farms, we have heard good things about it, have you ever been there?
Darryl


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Normandy Farms







MANY TIMES not cheap but worth it.

My last Class A is still on Arlington's lot almost 3 years later don't miss it at all.

John


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Darryl,

If the shop is putting in the tranny cooler they could put in the temp dial(s) also. The best set up for monitoring temp is two dials one on the trans and the second on the out from the cooler. You can then compare the two numbers to see how well the cooler is working. The dial kits and mounting rails can be found at Summit Racing

Good luck

Jared


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

Not Yet said:


> Darryl,
> 
> If the shop is putting in the tranny cooler they could put in the temp dial(s) also. The best set up for monitoring temp is two dials one on the trans and the second on the out from the cooler. You can then compare the two numbers to see how well the cooler is working. The dial kits and mounting rails can be found at Summit Racing
> 
> ...


Jared,
Thanks, I think I will call dealer in morning and see if they can install the temp gauge too.
Darryl


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Just curious, but are you a firefighter?


What gave it away







.

Tim


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > Just curious, but are you a firefighter?
> 
> 
> What gave it away
> ...


Not too many hints on your signature. I am Lt. for our Fire Department in Town.
Darryl


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, just steer yourself right on over to this Poll, and tell us about yourself....

Outbacking firefigher Poll

Tim


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

You boys and your hoses............









Welcome to the site and please check out the Niagra Falls Rally. It is going to be a blast.

Tim (MD) action


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I live in Western CT, and then there is a few from NH.
> [snapback]77812[/snapback]​


NH here! Check out the Outbacker's Map. There are a bunch of in the N East .... and now another! YEAH!


hatcityhosehauler said:


> Sooner or later we are going to get one (a rally that is) in New England for all of us Yank's.
> [snapback]77812[/snapback]​


The more of us there are, the better chance we'll have.


----------

